# Tattoo I'm getting for my 18th



## Meg (May 31, 2013)

Drew it myself! I've always wanted to get something I drew tattooed and this is going to be a big part of my life! I'm so excited!


----------



## CaptainCassius (May 31, 2013)

Choo-Choo!!! ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Jun 1, 2013)

I think that would be really cool!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Aww, that's really sweet :-D


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 1, 2013)

hell yeah, are you going to add color to it


----------



## Meg (Jun 1, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> hell yeah, are you going to add color to it


I'm gonna get just the outline done first and see if i want color later on


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 1, 2013)

Meg said:


> I'm gonna get just the outline done first and see if i want color later on


 
good idea, i've been planning on getting one of these (http://www.rocousa.com/BigBoy/bigboy4.jpg) tattooed, just haven't decided where


----------



## Meg (Jun 1, 2013)

kokomojoe said:


> good idea, i've been planning on getting one of these (http://www.rocousa.com/BigBoy/bigboy4.jpg) tattooed, just haven't decided where


thats tight! im getting mine on my caff (;


----------



## Meg (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## crow jane (Jun 10, 2013)

d'aww


----------



## dandy (Jun 10, 2013)

cool!


----------



## Meg (Jun 20, 2013)

its all healed now!!! <3


----------

